# a, da, di in front of an infinitive



## Iveta

*"a", "da" and "di" in front of an infinitive* I was wondering when do you use "a", "da" or "di" in front of an infinitive?
What is the rule?
*verbo + a/ da/ di + infinitivo *
Which one to choose and in what instances?

Willi-the quote was my question initially- I got the verb+prep+inf part I think


----------



## Jana337

Iveta said:
			
		

> * "a", "da" and "di" in front of an infinitive* I was wodering when do you use "a", "da" or "di" in front of an infinitive?
> What is the rule?
> *verbo + a/ da/ di + infinitivo
> *Which one to choose and in what instances?
> Ad esempio: "Penso a/ da/ di trovare un lavoro primo che ...."


 However disappointing it is, rules are scarce in this area. 
In most cases, you have to learn the preposition with the verb, e.g. pensare goes 

 with a in this context:
  Penso a te, cara.

 with di in this one:
  Penso di andare in cinema.

 with da + verbo nowhere (as far as I know ).
Riuscire - sempre a
Smettere - sempre di
Comincare - sempre a
Finire - sempre di
ecc...

In sentences like "it is good/useful/difficult/dangerous to ...", you do not use a preposition:
E' pericoloso sporgersi dalla finestra.
Non è difficile spiegare la grammatica italiana a Iveta.

Another pattern: I have ... to do ... - di
Ho voglia di leggere un bel libro.
Non ho tempo di aiutarti.

As you know, I am not a native - wait for their comments, please. 

Jana


----------



## Willi

As Jana already said, there are no rules, it depends on what preposition the verb in question takes.


----------



## Iveta

Jana337 said:
			
		

> However disappointing it is, rules are scarce in this area.
> In most cases, you have to learn the preposition with the verb, e.g. pensare goes
> 
> 
> In sentences like "it is good/useful/difficult/dangerous to ...", you do not use a preposition:
> E' pericoloso sporgersi dalla finestra.
> Non è difficile spiegare la grammatica italiana a Iveta.
> 
> Jana


what about: 
1. Mi viene *da pensare* che dovremo essere soprattutto noi monoteisti che riconosciamo l’unico Dio *a* dover essere vicino a chi la pensa in modo diverso da noi.......
2. L’immaginazione *è difficile da* misurare.
3. Le Alpi, fin da epoche remote, hanno costituito per l'uomo un ostacolo naturale *difficile* *e pericoloso da* superare.
4. *Facile da* installare *e facile da* apprendere.
5. Il mezzo è sicuro *e facile da* usare.

So, unfortunately, no rules  male, male ...


----------



## Jana337

Iveta said:
			
		

> what about:
> 1. Mi viene *da pensare* che dovremo essere soprattutto noi monoteisti che riconosciamo l’unico Dio *a* dover essere vicino a chi la pensa in modo diverso da noi.......


 Hold on, my comment was about "pensare da", not "da pensare". In the latter, da follows from the preceding verb.


> 2. L’immaginazione *è difficile da* misurare.
> 3. Le Alpi, fin da epoche remote, hanno costituito per l'uomo un ostacolo naturale *difficile* *e pericoloso da* superare.
> 4. *Facile da* installare *e facile da* apprendere.
> 5. Il mezzo è sicuro *e facile da* usare.


 You are perfectly right in 2.-5., but so was I. Yours is a different pattern.

E' difficile misurare l'immaginazione.
L’immaginazione è difficile da misurare.

I am sure there are some more patterns that you can rely on. In your "pensare" sentence, you mentioned another:
Sei il primo a dirmelo.
Lei è l'unica ad aver superato quell'esame.

Jana


----------



## Willi

I've found this thread, maybe it can halp you  
Coraggio!


----------



## Iveta

Jana337 said:
			
		

> with da + verbo nowhere (as far as I know ).
> 
> In sentences like "it is good/useful/difficult/dangerous to ...", you do not use a preposition:
> E' pericoloso sporgersi dalla finestra.
> Non è difficile *da *spiegare la grammatica italiana a Iveta.
> 
> Jana


 
I was having in mind the above quote when I wrote my examples.
However, I was/am interested in the preposition + *infinitive* issue- and it seems that they cannot be learned-just have to wait till the right usage comes naturally to me I guess...
Comunque grazie!
Ora continuo con il congiuntivo imperfetto e trapassato


----------



## Willi

Iveta said:
			
		

> However, I was/am interested in the preposition + *infinitive* issue- and it seems that they cannot be learned-just have to wait till the right usage comes naturally to me I guess...
> Comunque grazie!
> Ora continuo con il congiuntivo imperfetto e trapassato


 
Maybe you find it difficult because you take it "dalla parte sbagliata". It's not a "preposition + infinitive" issue, but a "verb + preposition + infinitive" (OK I complicated the subject a little further  )


----------



## Jana337

> Non è difficile *da *spiegare la grammatica italiana a Iveta.


I am sure I wrote it correctly, without "da".

You would need "da" this way:
La grammatica italiana non è difficile da spiegare.

In other words, "da" comes into the picture when the direct object becomes the subject of the sentence.

Non è difficile niente spiegare la grammatica italiana. (direct object)
La grammatica italiana non è difficile da spiegare. (subject)

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Willi said:
			
		

> Maybe you find it difficult because you take it "dalla parte sbagliata". It's not a "preposition + infinitive" issue, but a "verb + preposition + infinitive" (OK I complicated the subject a little further  )


No, you didn't.  Actually, it can be an *adjective/noun *+ preposition + infinitive issue, too.

Jana


----------



## Iveta

Iveta said:
			
		

> *"a", "da" and "di" in front of an infinitive* I was wondering when do you use "a", "da" or "di" in front of an infinitive?
> What is the rule?
> *verbo + a/ da/ di + infinitivo *
> Which one to choose and in what instances?
> 
> Willi-the quote was my question initially- I got the verb+prep+inf part I think


 
I repeat I am only interested (at the moment) with verb+prep+inf.verb


----------



## TimeHP

> I repeat I am only interested (at the moment) with verb+prep+inf.verb


 
PREPOSIZIONE A
 
1. Dopo verbi come_ iniziare, cominciare, continuare_, che indicano inizio o proseguimento di   
   un'azione
_   Ho cominciato a studiare_
_2. _Dopo una serie di verbi che vanno imparati a memoria:
 _ sbrigarsi a, andare a,  provare a, riuscire a, imparare a, venire a, mandare a, sbrigarsi a, _
_    rimanere a, abituarsi a, restare a..._
 
PREPOSIZIONE DI 
__ 
1. Molti verbi che implicano decisioni o attività mentale
 _ decidere di, pensare di, credere di, immaginare di, ritenere di, dimenticarsi di, ricordarsi _
_    di, __sperare di..._
2. Altri verbi che impari a memoria 
    chiedere di, dire di, imporre di, ordinare di... 
 
PREPOSIZIONE DA
 
Di solito è introdotta da un aggettivo

_Una persona difficile da capire_

Ciao


----------



## Iveta

Grazie mille!


----------



## joanpeace

TimeHP said:
			
		

> PREPOSIZIONE A
> 
> 1. Dopo verbi come_ iniziare, cominciare, continuare_, che indicano inizio o proseguimento di
> un'azione
> _   Ho cominciato a studiare_
> _2. _Dopo una serie di verbi che vanno imparati a memoria:
> _ sbrigarsi a, andare a,  provare a, riuscire a, imparare a, venire a, mandare a, sbrigarsi a, _
> _    rimanere a, abituarsi a, restare a..._
> 
> PREPOSIZIONE DI
> 
> 1. Molti verbi che implicano decisioni o attività mentale
> _ decidere di, pensare di, credere di, immaginare di, ritenere di, dimenticarsi di, ricordarsi _
> _    di, __sperare di..._
> 2. Altri verbi che impari a memoria
> chiedere di, dire di, imporre di, ordinare di...
> 
> PREPOSIZIONE DA
> 
> Di solito è introdotta da un aggettivo
> 
> _Una persona difficile da capire_
> 
> Ciao


   Would it be possible to translate your explanation into English, please.  I want to make sure I really do understand the proper way to use these prepositions.
Mille grazie per il tuo aiuto!


----------



## DiFossa

Eccoci...

Ok, non riesco ad inserire un link (apparentemente... devo rispondere 30 volte) comunque... cerca su google questo sito: The Italian Electronic Classroom. C'e` un'elenco di verbi che usano A, Di, etc. esempio : verbo + a
verbo + di.  Il sito e` scritto in inglese e provvede/ha spiegazione eccellenti.  

In bocca lupa!


----------



## Iveta

Joan Corcoran said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to translate your explanation into English, please. I want to make sure I really do understand the proper way to use these prepositions.
> Mille grazie per il tuo aiuto!


PREPOSIZIONE A

1. After verbs like_ iniziare, cominciare, continuare_, which indicate the start or a consequence of an action
_Ho cominciato a studiare_
_2. After a series of verbs to be memorized_:
_sbrigarsi a, andare a, provare a, riuscire a, imparare a, venire a, mandare a, sbrigarsi a, _
_rimanere a, abituarsi a, restare a..._

PREPOSIZIONE DI 

1. Many verbs implicating decision-making or mental activity
_decidere di, pensare di, credere di, immaginare di, ritenere di, dimenticarsi di, ricordarsi _
_di, __sperare di..._
2. Other verbs to be memorized 
chiedere di, dire di, imporre di, ordinare di... 

PREPOSIZIONE DA

It is usually introduced by an adjective

_Una persona difficile da capire_


----------



## joanpeace

Grazie, Iveta.  È d'aiuto.  Adesso devo cominciare a memorizzare ...
Ciao,
Joan


----------



## dylanG3893

Ciao a tutti!
When having a sentence like "I can't wait to see...", there could be different translations for the 'to' wether it be 'per, di, da, or a'. In this sentence I would choose per, but I'm creating a list of all the verbs that use these prepositions so I could study it and be able to choose the right one later on. Can anyone add any verbs to the chart below or just review them to see if they're correct?

*Per*
It seems that 'per' doesn't always have to go along with a verb.

*Di*
I'm also having trouble with this.. can anyone help?

*Da*
Bere
Fare
Dire
Morire
e so che c'è più.

*a*
Provare (comes after the provare instead of before)
and I can't think of anything else!

As you see my chart is very low, so can anyone add anymore verbs?
Thank you!!


----------



## SvenKr

In this context you could translate your "I can't wait to see" as "non vedo l'ora _di_ vedere" and you will always use the _di_ preposition.

Non vedo l'ora di fare...
Non vedo l'ora di dire...
Non vedo l'ora di provare (a fare qualcosa)


----------



## dylanG3893

Yes, I know but that was just an example!
I'm trying to create a chart that uses propositions specially.
Do you have any verbs I could add in?


----------



## Jana337

Several problems with your approach: 

It does not make sense to make a list of prepositions that precede the verbs. Instead, you need to memorize prepositions that follow particular verbs.

You cannot translate literally. "I can't wait to" translates as "non vedo l'ora di". Always "di". 

I am merging your thread with an old one that contains similar fallacies.


----------



## SvenKr

Thanks, Jana.


----------



## gabrigabri

Jana is right; you just have to learn them (as we need to learn English prepositions) when you see them in a sentence. You can maybe try to write so many sentences as possible, so you can "create" your own rule.


----------



## dylanG3893

Ok let's use this sentence:

*Che cosa vuoi ....*
Da bere
Da dire
Da morire (per)
Da fare

Now which propositions would proceed from other verbs here?

*Che cosa vuoi ....*
Di ???
Per ???
A ???


Can we help me make a list?

Thank you!


----------



## Jana337

Che cosa vuoi fare? - No preposition because "volere" is a modal verb. Modals are followed by another verb without any binding element.

Non ho niente da bere.
Non ho voglia di bere.
Non ho tempo per bere.
Ho cominciato a bere.

Please make sure you understand what kind of list you need to make.


----------



## gabrigabri

dylanG3893 said:


> Ok let's use this sentence:
> 
> *Che cosa vuoi ....*
> Da bere  (this is the only case, with "cosa vuoi da mangiare, fumare, etc!!). Usually: cosa vuoi bere, fare, etc.
> Da dire che cosa vuoi dire
> Da morire (per) ????
> Da fare che cosa vuoi fare
> 
> Now which propositions would proceed from other verbs here?
> 
> *Che cosa vuoi ....*
> Di ???
> Per ??? per il tuo compleanno?? No verbs!
> A ??? Natale?? No verbs
> 
> 
> Can we help me make a list?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## dylanG3893

OK then, what kind of phrases use 'A, da, di, o per' _after the verb_?
Adesso ho cambiato la lista... Eccola:

*Per*
None yet.

*A*
Provare (a)
Uscire (a)
Andare (a)

*Di*
Avere voglia (di)
Avere bisogno (di)
Smettere (di)
Pensare (di)
Credere (di)
Dire (di)
Cercare (di)
Tentare (di)

*Da*
Non ho niente per questo..

Adesso qualcuno mi pùo aiutare?


----------



## gabrigabri

dylanG3893 said:


> OK then, what kind of phrases use 'A, da, di, o per'??
> Adesso ho cambiato la lista... Eccola:
> 
> *Per*
> Non lo so con questo...
> Cucinare, cantare, mangiare, etc (per farti felice)
> *A*
> Provare
> Uscire
> Andare
> 
> 
> *Di*
> Avere voglia
> Avere bisogno
> Smettere
> Pensare
> Credere
> Dire
> Cercare
> Tentare
> 
> Qualcosa 'altro??
> 
> *Da*
> Non ho niente per questo..
> 
> Adesso qualcuno mi pùo aiutare?


 
Now I can only think of/at (???) these. Give me time!


----------



## dylanG3893

gabrigabri said:


> Now I can only think of/at (???) these. Give me time!



Ok, grazie mille!
I'm adding the verbs now..

But for 'per', I'm not looking for 'per' to mean 'for', I want it to mean 'to' when translating, segueing to another verb.


----------



## cscarfo

Pensare can be followed by "a", instead of "di", with a different meaning:
Ex. "Pensi tu alla cena?"
In this case it means "to take care of".
Ciao


----------



## gabrigabri

dylanG3893 said:


> Ok, grazie mille!
> I'm adding the verbs now..
> 
> But for 'per', I'm not looking for 'per' to mean 'for', I want it to mean 'to' when translating, segueing to another verb.



Esco per comprare le uova
Vado per comprarle


----------



## Jana337

dylanG3893 said:


> Ok, grazie mille!
> I'm adding the verbs now..
> 
> But for 'per', I'm not looking for 'per' to mean 'for', I want it to mean 'to' when translating, segueing to another verb.


This one is easy: In order to in English --> per in italiano. I am sure it works in a vast majority of cases.


----------



## cscarfo

Dylan, for some verbs there are multiple options, e.g. Decidere.
Eg. "Decise per andare alla festa".
In this case the subject had several options and he opted for going to the party.

Eg. "Decise di andare alla festa".
The subject took the decision to go to the part after thinking about it.

(this is reflexive)
Ex. "Si decise ad andare alla festa"   
Decidersi + a = to finally take an action after pondering it for a long time.

Ciao


----------



## awanzi

You can also try to ask some questions.
In Italian in many cases a preposition is an answer.
Es. 1)
Perchè? PER -Esco per comprare le uova-Vengo per parlare con te.
Dove? A - Vado a mangiare- Vengo a studiare da te.

For the moment I can't find more of them... but I know there are more.


----------

